# Salt Brine application rates



## Under Pressure5 (Dec 23, 2011)

Hello All, We are new to the salt brine application process. We have an opportunity to apply pure salt brine (no additives) for a decent size city. The approximate mileage we would be covering is 300 miles in and around the city. *I am just looking for an idea of what others might charge per lane mile.* I expect to be applying 30-40 gallons per lane mile. Obviously we want to cover our costs. What do you think I can expect to make on top of that?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks 
Mark


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

http://ci.beavercreek.oh.us/public-works-salt-brine/


----------

